# Can it be fixed?



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

the rod is a Power stick 11' pss 1530s11. Can it be fisxed or....any advice will be appreciated. its broken right before the first guide. some advice will be appreciated.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

if it can be made by man it can be fixed by man..other than that i don't know.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont think it can be fixed


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Unless it's crushed; it can be fixed. C2


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can get the number to Bob Vander (something) in Tiger Point he lives off New Hope road, if anyboby can fix it Bob can. He will probably fix it better than new.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Get with me so I can take a look at it. I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

> *GONU (3/7/2009)*If you can get the number to Bob Vander (something) in Tiger Point he lives off New Hope road, if anyboby can fix it Bob can. He will probably fix it better than new.


Bob VanDeWalle (850)934-9479


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

I've fixed alot of rods that were broken in a similar area so it can be fixed only question is how it will hold up after the repair job. It would be and easy fix and you wouldn't need a ferrule for it. 

Anthony


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

ask Bob Van DeWalle his phone #is 934-9479(850)area code.He builds rods as well as fixes them .He lives close to the gulf breese zoo.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah I usually cast hard on this rod...used 4oz plus heavy chunks of cut bait at times and bend the back bone backwards till i touch the sand almost...it lasted two weeks if I remember right.....Its a two piece rod.

thank you all for the option cited here.


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

The rod is a Penn Powerstick and Penn doesn't use a St. Croix blank to build their rods. True it won't look the same when fixed but it can be fixed for not alot of money. And yes the action will change a little but you can still get use out of it.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I would not bother if I were you. This is just my personal opinion but PENN surf rods are junk. Not saying all Penn stuff is but their surf rodshave been horrible for me. I mostly surf fish and have about a dozen surf rods. I have never had any break in that manner other than Penn. I have had 3 Penn break almost exactly like that. Even my cheaper rods have never broke like that. From the pic it looks like its a pretty clean break, like my 3 penn I had snap. None of the Penns lasted over a month. The only Penn rods Ihave any more are boat rods. I have seen more Penn rods snap than any other even Shakespear.I always thought that clean of a break looks fishy. Now Im making my first surf rod but Im still going to use my 706Z Penn. How did it break, on cast, fish on etc. If it broke because you were chucking 4oz. thatsbad. I use 6oz + bait on rods that are rated only up to 4oz but never had it happen like that.


----------

